# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تابع علامت

## Amir_800

دوستان کسی هست تابع علامت رو بدونه چیه ؟؟؟
خواهشا اگه میدونید به من پیام بزنید
ممنون

----------


## amin278

> دوستان کسی هست تابع علامت رو بدونه چیه ؟؟؟
> خواهشا اگه میدونید به من پیام بزنید
> ممنون


 0. \end{cases}">

----------


## Amir_800

> 0. \end{cases}">


سلام
ممنون
میشه ازتون بپرسم رشتتون چیه؟

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> ممنون
> میشه ازتون بپرسم رشتتون چیه؟


سلام
مخابرات

----------

